

The North Korean Tablet - danielsiders
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/28/north-korea-is-allegedly-building-its-own-tablet-the-samjiyeon/

======
danielsiders
With no camera or internet, it'll be hard to overthrow a government with,
unlike those pesky mobile devices the rest of the world uses.

